# Darkbronze Marines - Zhe noob is painting.



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Every picture is now spoilerized, meaning that your browser won´t get the running poop´s when loading this page, yay. Press the show me link to load the picture, it snap back in a normal size in like 2 seconds, :3

G´day people. 

Hereby i´m posting my army for you too see, so people can see how you can horribly desecrate/give the models credit with a few licks of paint!

I´m a starting painter, really, with the added problem that i have shaky hands, very shaky hands, so really, really advanced techniques are not for me. Therefor i use a dark color-scheme so i can shadow it with black wash, buhahah  Shaky hands also don´t really work with making pictures. :S Also, it seems a dust tornado came over my models x_X´

Fluffwise, everything is open, i picture them as a exiled group of marines. or whatnot. I don´t even have a good name, let alone background. Anyone that is massively bored and feels like making things up, heres your halfblank slate 

I would like loads of feedback, so i can improve my paintings, really.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

HQ - Commander Cid Cidstolfas. Finished
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Space marine captain - Artificer armor, Dual lighting blade, jetpack.*














Like, the thing i painted after i made my first tactical, and devastator squad.
Body from the Dark angels sprues, are are both shoulderguards, arms are from terminators that i cutted off and filed down so the guards fits. Jetpack is a metal one, that i plundered off my cousin. Plundering is what i do, and do best 

Shamefully, it seems that the forum don´t have spoiler tags, so, more picturespams here, unless someone could tell me what it is, then ill edit 


























--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troop 1 - Tactical Squad *W.I.P*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*10 Space Marines - Flamer/Meltagun - Rocket Launcher.*

I had a tactical squad in 4th edition with true grit rules, shamefully, because GW dropped them, i just use them as normal space marines. I still need to make a few of them, including all the special/heavy weapons ones. Its practically the first models i painted. Not to good, altho i love the pose of the marine thats utmost left. just personally 

I have a idea bout using a IG rocket launcher i pillaged from.....FOUND as rocket guy. Bout the flamer, maybe the legions of the damned heavy flamer is cool.














--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops 2 - Sniper Scouts *W.I.P.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
4-5x Snipers, 1x HB/ML*

I so skrewed up these guys.... Why you ask?... Well, i miscalculated the ammount of legs, so when i got arround to make a Missile launcher guy, i did´nt have any legs left....

But where there is a need, there is a kitbash.














Heavy weapons team Catachan Head, Scout armor, some radiodingdong of IG, cadian legs, Scout rocketlauncher.
I still need to find another arm, i was thinking to the command sprue cadian power sword bionic arm thing. But i could´nt "acquire" it till date. Anyone has a other nice idea?.

























Pure boredom, i made a mini diorama thingy.
just bits of plasticboard, broke them for the jagged edge,














Need more facepaint.. seriously.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops 3 - Not-so-Gray Marines. *W.I.P*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sergeant, Psybolter.*

Here i officially murder any fluff related to gray knights. Look at them as Elite marines, with has the gray knight rules.... please DH players...don´t kill me.

Waiting for more Gray Knights, since my previous salesguy skrewwered me over. now waiting till the new models come out. Planning to get 10 GK in total.























I wonder how i get these guys on my bases tho :S

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fast - Vanguard Marines *W.I.P.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*7 Marines, 1x Relic Blade 2x Power Weapon, Jetpacks.*

As Relic Guy, i opted to NOT use the vanguard metal guys, as frankly, i dislike the models.

So, in my search of a nice model, i found the Emperors Champion model, wich had a relic blade, and to my suprise, a jetpack fits perfectly!.













Some more normal models













--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heavy - Vindicator *w.i.p*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dozer Blade, Extra Armor.*

I got this Vindicator of someone, who likely dropped it of the stairs at some point. It was/is still missing half of the left track, the model was 2 parts, the cannon is glued shut, missed half of the things it needed to have and whatnot. I fixed that by placing the tank on a base, made out of plastiboard, and cork pads on top of that. The tracks are obscured by the gravel and stones, altho i missed a spot. I changed the closed hatch by a gunner, who has a liberian plasma pistol and a scouts head. The tank is painted in normal chaos black, and revell black gloss.. TWO TONE CUSTOM BLING BLING PAINTJOB. yes, orks, SM also like to give the tanks a better paintjob, may i claim a extra 1 inch?

The tank needs to have a few more licks of paint, especially bout the battle damage, as i went overboard on some places. Also, i might add some snow. And the rivets...dont forget the rivets...and antennas...














































I´m proud on my vindicator, and i seriously hope you give a better feedback then the local GW employees..
"(Sarcastic) well, if you got a big ram, just ram it true a wall" har har...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Extra´s
--------------------------------------------------------------------------













Finished Scenery












Unfinished Scenery, whats a good way to paint wood?












Bases.












Terminators i likely never use again, just because they get eaten by enemys like a snorlax would eat pie after been starved to death for 2 months.












Terminator that needs to be flinged round the room, because it doesnt stay on the base... booooooooooooooooo
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thats it for now... I hope you liked the models, and have some comments on how i can improve


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

looks nice but do you use many highlights?


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

not really, i highlight any solid colors, but since tin bits is metalic, i dunno what the highlight color would be.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Darkblade said:


> not really, i highlight any solid colors, but since tin bits is metalic, i dunno what the highlight color would be.


Blot gun metal up to mithril silver would work.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Blot gun metal up to mithril silver would work.


Silver paint on bronze guys?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good darkblade i like the broze


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

So, yea, been a while since i did anything with w40k. I solely blame the game "Dungeons and Dragons Online" and Kayty (Katie Drake) for destroying my hobby. She drags me tru the dungeons, mostly get my roleplaying self totally chopped up, mutilated beyond recognition and then leave my corpse behind.
So, if anyone is bored, and have time to spare, get the game (free!) and help the gray dwarf! :gamer2:

Shameless attempts to get more players into the game (and Guild, join the Dark Talons!) aside, lets get jiggly with it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops - Tactical Squad *W.I.P.*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------













Another CCW/Bolter guy, made from the tactical squad box, and a metal bolter that i got from someone, who stopped playing.

The flamer guy exist out of, welll, tactical box marine, totally, really, and a AOBR chainsaw. The right arn is a foregrip arm repositioned, and the hand is heated up, to bend round the flamers pistol grip.














My melta guy! Grenade arm, normal body, running legs and a melta gun. Nothing special, altho i couldnt slap a CCW on, without it looking like a moron.


























And my missile launcher guy.
I wanted my marines to look like they were more or less stranded, and using any weapon at hand. For that, and the fact that i think that the SM missile launcher looks like a cloinky and big piece of metal, i tried to paste a IG missile launcher on a Space marine. It did´nt go all to well, because basically, no arm is kinda working for that. So till that end, i cutted up 3 arms, switched parts all over, and pasted it on again. Took me round 9 hours, and alot of frustation to keep it together.
The only other *not matching* part is the Dark angels boltpistol holder.

Only thing up now is a squad leader. The plan is making him from a 1.Iron hands bionic arm with bolter 2. A devastator pointing arm 3. black templar robed body, a pair of legs and the SM tactical robotic head.
Shamefully, the only bit site i know off, don´t have them in stock, fer fiddlesticks!.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops - Gray Knights
--------------------------------------------------------------------------














One gray model didnt have a backpack, so.... i modified one a bit.
Just a normal backpack, with a Dark angels terminator shield stuck on it.
(yes, i fixed the terminator, it on the base, yay!)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the time being, i cannot do anything till i got a few more bits and bobs =S
So, time to get busy with zhe paintings!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

cant wait for more


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops - Tactical Marines W.I.P
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
























One problem metalic paint gives, is that photo´s don´t make the paint come out right.  4 guys, painted and ready to rock. I tryed to give the rocket launchers blast shield and melta gun a scorched look, by giving them multiple small devlan mud washes. The melta gunner also has a bone coloured aquila, instead of my normal gold or silver one. A rare use of a non metalic color for me  The flamer used to be RED, as in eyepopping, candy cane red. but 12 washes of black sooth made it....less red...













Bases, my usual style. Just with bigger scratched, made by POWAHTOOLZ.
yay.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Troops - Scouts W.I.P
--------------------------------------------------------------------------












New base for my scout commander veteran thing.
Yes, i know, i am still waiting on my cadian powerswordthing to be available. I´m just a bit proud that i finally got a scout, that looks a bit different then a scout, yay!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fast - Vanguard W.I.P
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
























Vanguard Relic Blade wielder is done, DONE I SAY!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

